# HDNet BRING BACK HOGAN'S HEROES



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I usually see nothing, hear nothing, say nothing, and know nothing.....But, now that HDNet has removed Hogan's Heroes from its morning line-up, I'm mad. Bring it back!!!!


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes....it is a travesty of a programming decision. For some honcho to say "_dissssss-missssed_" to classic is inexcusable. It had to be either Major Hochstetter or General Burkhalter behind this.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Honestly, I loved it. But I've seen all the episodes at least twice each.

Maybe they'll do another classic?


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

What!!!:eek2: When did that happen? I really enjoyed catching those on occasion, and they never looked better. Thats disappointing.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

You might want to post this over on avsforum. Mark Cuban hangs out there.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You might want to order the DVDs from your favorite retailer and/or look for a local RTN station. (Which also carries _Wild Wild West_!) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> You might want to order the DVDs from your favorite retailer and/or look for a local RTN station. (Which also carries _Wild Wild West_!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


But they don't look as good as on HDNET


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I asked Sgt. Schultz why it was removed, but he replied that he knows nothing!


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I asked Sgt. Schultz why it was removed, but he replied that he knows nothing!


:lol: I asked [email protected] why it was removed and if they had plans to maybe run it in a different time slot. The repsonse I got was "Hogan's Heroes has been put on hiatus for now but we will bring it back again at some point in the future, however we don't have a date set at this time."


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

oldschoolecw said:


> But they don't look as good as on HDNET


True but better than a black screen. 

And _Hogan's Heroes_ has had short hiatuses before. Lasted about a week as I recall. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Great now I can't get its theme song out of my head.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

How exactly were they acheiving the 16:9 aspect ratio for the HH showings? From the few I watched, it did not look like they used stretch-o-vision like TNT-HD does, and it didn't seem like the top and bottom was cut off either.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

At least it's still running on a local SD channel that we get in the Twin Cities. However, the HD Net upconversion doesn't suffer from the horrible color fade-in/fade-out (I'm sure there's an appropriate technical term for it) that the original colorization suffers from.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> At least it's still running on a local SD channel that we get in the Twin Cities. However, the HD Net upconversion doesn't suffer from the horrible color fade-in/fade-out (I'm sure there's an appropriate technical term for it) that the original colorization suffers from.


Hogan's Hero's was shot on film. It is not an upconversion. Any of the older shows that were shot on film can be scanned into HD. Only video taped shows require upconversion and it is noticeable. Since it was film, it's easy to match the 16:9 ratio without stretch-o-vision. We're just missing some of the sides. The 4:3 standard version originally aired was cropped to 4:3, but if you could compare it with the original film aspect, you would see that the director filmed with the cropping in mind and that what we get in HD actually shows more scene on each side. I may be wrong, but I don't believe it was ever filmed in B&W so it is not colorized.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HD AV said:


> Hogan's Hero's was shot on film. It is not an upconversion. Any of the older shows that were shot on film can be scanned into HD. Only video taped shows require upconversion and it is noticeable. Since it was film, it's easy to match the 16:9 ratio without stretch-o-vision. We're just missing some of the sides. The 4:3 standard version originally aired was cropped to 4:3, but if you could compare it with the original film aspect, you would see that the director filmed with the cropping in mind and that what we get in HD actually shows more scene on each side. I may be wrong, but I don't believe it was ever filmed in B&W so it is not colorized.


The pilot was the only episode in B&W, AFAIK.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

They need to bring back _Square Pegs_ so I can record them on DVD.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

35mm film is not quite 9x16 but it is wider than 4x3. There is a little top/bottom cropping going on to fit a 9x16 screen, but not as much as if it were a 4x3 source.

See ya
Tony


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Galley said:


> They need to bring back _Square Pegs_ so I can record them on DVD.


Ahhh, the show which taught the viewers that punk is not the same as new wave... totally different head... totally.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Instead of just whining about the loss of HH here, why not take the extra steps
that might actually get results -- email HDNet: [email protected], or the big guy*
himself. His email addy is on the HDNet website.

(*Where else would you be advised to write to a billionaire? )


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> 35mm film is not quite 9x16 but it is wider than 4x3. There is a little top/bottom cropping going on to fit a 9x16 screen, but not as much as if it were a 4x3 source.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Yup. It's definitely zoomed a bit. And it still doesn't fill the the full 16:9 aspect ratio... it's slightly pillar-boxed. That not withstanding, HDNet did a wonderful job. I can only hope they get their hands on other vintage classics, like "I Love Lucy", or the "3 Stooges" library! I'd love to see what they can do with those! /steve


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Hmmm...this makes me want to start a thread about classic TV shows people would like to see revived in HD for HDNet. Or does one already exist somewhere?

Barnaby Jones in HD!!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HD AV said:


> Hogan's Hero's was shot on film. It is not an upconversion.


Correct, it's technically a downconversion since film is actually of better quality than HD.

At least one episode was filmed in B&W and, as Tom said, that was the Pilot. There may be others from the first season in B&W though. If memory serves me correctly, and it doesn't always, I've seen 3 or 4 in B&W.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Correct, it's technically a downconversion since film is actually of better quality than HD.
> 
> At least one episode was filmed in B&W and, as Tom said, that was the Pilot. There may be others from the first season in B&W though. If memory serves me correctly, and it doesn't always, I've seen 3 or 4 in B&W.


I recall at least 2 in B&W, if memory serves me. And, IIRC, Klink used to called it "Camp 13" in those episodes.  /s


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> 35mm film is not quite 9x16 but it is wider than 4x3. There is a little top/bottom cropping going on to fit a 9x16 screen, but not as much as if it were a 4x3 source.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I think that it is possible depending on how you shoot 35mm film for it to have a 2:3 (1.66:1) or 3:4 (1.33:1) aspect ratio without using anamorphic lenses. Old movies were shot with 3:4, and television picked that up. In the 1950s it became common to use anamorphic lenses to fit more on a single 35mm frame, for aspect ratios as extreme as 2.66:1.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I also noticed that they have stopped showing Charlie's Angels in the morning. That was good background TV for when I was getting ready for work.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

HD AV said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't believe it was ever filmed in B&W so it is not colorized.


Thanks for the info on film/tape, etc... I wasn't sure what, but I knew that HDNet was doing something to get it to HD.

Regarding the color, I don't know what it is, but the color on our local SD channel and other SD versions of HH that I have seen have a really bad color "fade". Basically the color washes out toward black and white, never totally getting there, but easily losing 1/3 of the color hue and/or saturation (I'm far from technical in this area).


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

That really just has to do with the print the TV station shows. HD Net got top quality restored prints to do its transfer. Most local TV stations are running the same prints they got in 1972, transfered to 1" Sony tape then transfered again to 3/4" U-Matic, then transfered again to BetaCam then transfered again to DVC Pro or MPEG file. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

most stations probably aren't using prints, but tape they received 10 years ago.  And if they are part of the RTN, it would be a network feed anyway.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I want Sgt. Schultz in HD!!!!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Tom, what is RTN?


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Love HH on HDnet. But it has made me notice that no matter how likable he was, Bob Crane was a HORRIBLE actor. He could not even fake a English or German accent. They always had to slap a mustache on him.

Mark Cuban should forget that DePalma movie and put HH, Square Pegs and another Star Trek show on the air.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ralphfurley said:


> Love HH on HDnet. But it has made me notice that no matter how likable he was, Bob Crane was a HORRIBLE actor. He could not even fake a English or German accent. They always had to slap a mustache on him.


The 2002 movie "Auto Focus" spot-lighted the fact that besides his acting skills, unfortunately Bob Crane had some _serious _personal issues. /steve


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Why don't you take the time to send Mark Cuban an e-mail and make your feelings known. 
From what I understand, Mark does take time to read and respond to every e-mail he receives.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

▲ What I said. ▲


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> no matter how likable he was, Bob Crane was a HORRIBLE actor.


He played a likable character, but, from everything that I have heard he was not only a horrible actor, but a horrible person as well. Actually, I might even debate the acting ability. He was nominated for a couple of Emmys. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Crane


----------



## elric (Jul 4, 2007)

Whatever it was Hogan's Heroes looked awesome on HDNET! I will miss it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

purtman said:


> Tom, what is RTN?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retro_Television_Network
Retro-Television Network


----------



## shoelessjoe (Apr 11, 2007)

Count me in on the Hogans Heroes bandwagon. I recorded both episodes daily and watch them all and then deleted them only to do it again the next day. 

Tom's suggestion on Wild Wild West would be cool on HDNet. I haven't seen that show in years.


----------



## kirthew (Sep 21, 2006)

I think Cuban should bring back Get Smart in HD...


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Of the 168 episodes only the pilot episode, "The Informer" was filmed in black and white. All of the other episodes were in color. The prisoner of war camp was called Camp 13 only in the pilot. In the rest of the series it was the familiar Stalag 13. 

I was recording the shows, but then my TIVO started to fill up and I had to delete some, so I only have about 10 left.


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I should have posted my source. After watching the episodes again on HD Net, I hunted down a book on the series. It's called' "Hogan's Heroes, Behind the Scenes at Stalag 13!" by Brenda Scott Royce with a forward by Werner Klemperer.

From page 138, "The pilot is the only episode of the series that was filmed in black-and-white. Color was in an experimental stage in 1965 and many series...were still being filmed in black-and-white. Though color processing was more expensive, the foresighted Feldman [executive producer] insisted on shooting the remainder of the series in color, to increase its value in syndication."

This is an excellent book if you are interested in the series. It has a synopsis for each episode. I think that I paid about $10 for it through Amazon.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome info.

And welcome to the forums, Davesmith8! :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, Tom. I have been lurking here occasionally for about the last year but never had anything that I thought that I could contribute to most of the discussions. But then I found Hogan's Heroes and I thought that I could add a little here.

I would like to see HD Net bring back HH and someday, "I Dream Of Jeannie".


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I emailed Marc Cuban a few weeks ago to bring back Hogan's Heroes, but I didn't get a response. Oh well, it would be great if they brought it back, along with other classic shows. Jeanie would look great in HD, as would Bewitched. Seeing Ginger in HD from Gilligan's Island wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

jal said:


> Well, I emailed Marc Cuban a few weeks ago to bring back Hogan's Heroes, but I didn't get a response. Oh well, it would be great if they brought it back, along with other classic shows. Jeanie would look great in HD, as would Bewitched. Seeing Ginger in HD from Gilligan's Island wouldn't be too bad either.


Eh, Mary Ann blows Ginger away


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kirthew said:


> I think Cuban should bring back Get Smart in HD...


That would be sweet, loved get smart when they use to show it on nike at nite waaay back


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, still no word from Mark Cuban per my email.... I'm having Hogan's Heroes withdrawal pains. I still know nothing, have seen nothing, and heard nothing....


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Another month has gone by, still no word.........


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Get yourself a FTA system, aim it at G10, and you can watch Col. Hogan every night on RTN. Along with Hawaii Five O, Mission:Impossible, Get Smart, Streets of San Fransisco, yeah, not in HD, but better than a black screen.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Whoa, this one popped up from the archives... I'd still love to see it back, but no I'm not inclined to go searching for other means of getting the episodes. Mostly since I do have an SD alternative locally.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> That would be sweet, loved get smart when they use to show it on nike at nite waaay back


ER 99 take it off take it all off GRRRR


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Seems that the consensus that it would be back again at some point were correct. I started getting new HDNet recordings sometime last week. 

Other than that... I know nothing


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, I am pleased to see its back on. My Hr20 recorded them, except for when it locked up, and I had to do a RBR.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

jal said:


> Yes, I am pleased to see its back on. My Hr20 recorded them, except for when it locked up, and I had to do a RBR.


What they should do for fun is show Hogan's Heroes followed by "Auto Focus" the movie about Bob Crane.


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the notification. I have changed DVRs since I last recorded HH and I hadn't noticed it was back. I'll set up a season pass right away.

And I would like to see the Auto Focus movie, too.  

(Now if we could just get Tales of the Gold Monkey...).


----------



## bkushner (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like they did it again. After the 23rd. NO MORE HOGAN'S on HDNET!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes bring it back please.


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

Not gone again!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I know it's better on HDNet, but the entire six years is available on DVD as a boxed set for real fanantics who need a fix. It's $118.99 at Amazon. Put it on your Christmas list.


----------



## paragoat (Jun 14, 2007)

I sent a letter to Mark Cuban regarding the cancellation of HH. In about 10 mins I received a reply back.

It appears there agreement with Paramount expired. No more HH, i guess.

Too bad.

I really respect Mr Cuban for answering my question so quickly.


----------

